# 10 Books People Lie about reading...



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This an article from 2014, but I couldn't find a past discussion....

Full article at
http://thefederalist.com/2014/01/16/the-top-ten-books-people-lie-about-reading/

The books in the article are:

10. Atlas Shrugged, Ayn Rand

9. On the Origin of Species, Charles Darwin

8. Les Miserables, Victor Hugo and A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens

7. 1984, George Orwell

6. Democracy in America, Alexis De Tocqueville

5. The Wealth of Nations, Adam Smith

4. Moby Dick, Herman Melville

3. The Art of War, Sun Tzu

2. The Prince, Niccolo Machiavelli

1. Ulysses, James Joyce

I've read Moby Dick, Atlas Shrugged and 1984. Not a lie...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've read _1984_ for sure. I may have read _A Tale of Two Cities_ (or maybe I just saw the movie).

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I read _1984_ (before 1984) and do not recall whether or not I minded that I did.

I read _Moby Dick_ and loved it.

I read _The Art of War_, and found it a chore, possibly in part because the e-book translation I read (full of editorial comments) was just plain clunky to read.

I started reading _The Prince_, and fizzled out somewhere in the first 20% of it, I'd guess. Again, I'm not sure how much the translation's effect had on that.

I don't believe I ever even started any of the others, either due to forewarning (  ) or just lack of interest -- and no teacher requiring me to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This an article from 2014, but I couldn't find a past discussion....
> 
> Full article at
> http://thefederalist.com/2014/01/16/the-top-ten-books-people-lie-about-reading/
> ...


Atlas shrugged (and all of her other books), Moby Dick (loved it), 1984, Les Miserables, A Tale of Two Cities, and I think I read The Prince, but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Of course the title of the article fibs, since it lists eleven books, not ten!  

I've read five of the eleven (Prince, War, Tale, 1984, and Atlas). All but Atlas were required by school or (War) my job at the time. Ironically, the only one I regret reading (Atlas) is the only one I read of my own choice!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

> 10. Atlas Shrugged, Ayn Rand


nope


> 9. On the Origin of Species, Charles Darwin


not the whole thing, but parts in a hybrid English/biology class I had one time


> 8. Les Miserables, Victor Hugo and A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens


I've read 'em both


> 7. 1984, George Orwell


yep


> 6. Democracy in America, Alexis De Tocqueville
> 5. The Wealth of Nations, Adam Smith


 nope and nope -- though I have the feeling I might have read bits of the Adam Smith in an Econ class in college; nothing I really remember, though.


> 4. Moby Dick, Herman Melville


yep -- liked it even. 


> 3. The Art of War, Sun Tzu
> 2. The Prince, Niccolo Machiavelli
> 1. Ulysses, James Joyce


 nope, nope, and I sure tried but . . . nope. 

Totally not lying.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've read _1984_ and _A Tale Of Two Cities_. I know I have and have at least read some of _On The Origin of Species_.

There are a couple I'm not sure I've even heard of! Though, as a Brit, I think I can be forgiven not knowing / reading _Democracy In America_.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I've read _1984_ and _A Tale Of Two Cities_. I know I have and have at least read some of _On The Origin of Species_.
> 
> There are a couple I'm not sure I've even heard of! Though, as a Brit, I think I can be forgiven not knowing / reading _Democracy In America_.


I was born and have lived all my life in the US, but have never read _Democracy in America_, and have never heard anyone talk about it. FWIW, it was written in French by a French author (in the first half of the 1800's). According to Wikipedia, if you had been a poli-sci major at Oxford or Cambridge, it would have been required reading for you.  (I just looked it up there, knowing nothing about it myself.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I was born and have lived all my life in the US, but have never read _Democracy in America_, and have never heard anyone talk about it. FWIW, it was written in French by a French author (in the first half of the 1800's). According to Wikipedia, if you had been a poli-sci major at Oxford or Cambridge, it would have been required reading for you.  (I just looked it up there, knowing nothing about it myself.)


As a double major in poli sci and physics (long story, wasn't really my idea) I had to read excerpts from it. I don't remember much, and what I remember was not really good. It's not a book I'm in danger of going back and reading...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I read 1984 in high school.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

telracs said:


> I read 1984 in high school.


Read it in school too. Not highschool though, middle school (Hauptschule) as we called in in Germany. Fun thing was that we read it in 1984. Those were the days that I was thinking how old I am going to be when 2000 comes around. Ha. Ancient. 

Its the only book on that list I have read and I never heard of some of them.

Don't really understand why anyone has to lie about what they read. What is the point of that? I rarely have read any of the stuff that is on those lists.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Read it in school too. Not highschool though, middle school (Hauptschule) as we called in in Germany. Fun thing was that we read it in 1984. Those were the days that I was thinking how old I am going to be when 2000 comes around. Ha. Ancient.
> 
> Its the only book on that list I have read and I never heard of some of them.
> 
> Don't really understand why anyone has to lie about what they read. What is the point of that? I rarely have read any of the stuff that is on those lists.


Some people lie that they've read something when they haven't because they think it makes them seem sophisticated.

Some people lie that they haven't read something when they have because they don't want people to think they're all posh and snooty.

Though, frankly, in general conversation, these sorts of questions pretty much never come up.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I read and hated 1984 in middle school.  Meh.  I started Moby Dick and maybe made it a chapter or two.  That's about it.  I owned Atlas Shrugged for a long time (garage sale find) but never opened it.  I may still have it around somewhere in a pile, but I've gone through a lot of my books and gotten rid of those that "I will never read this."


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, I've read most of those. I've got a degree in Politics and Modern History so I was obliged to read Adam Smith. I did English Literature at O Level and A Level at school so read Dickens, Orwell, Melville and James Joyce then.  I was also a pretentious idiot when I was a teenager, so Machiavelli and Ayn Rand were almost obligatory, as was Sun Tzu.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

The only one I sort of read was A Tale of Two Cities. It was for 9th grade English and I don't know if I actually finished it. I know I was *supposed to finish it, but... 

My daughter read Les Miserables when she was 12, in the spring/summer of 7th grade. She was totally obsessed with the movie and asked for the book. She carried it around for months and made notes on little strips of paper, marking her favorite sections. She also told me about all the discrepancies between it and the movie, so I'm pretty sure she actually read it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like I am in good company for those I _really have_ read: 1984, Les Mis, Tale of Two Cities, and Moby Dick. I started Atlas Shrugged once upon a time, and have no interest in ever finishing. I'm also not lying to say I have no interest in starting any of the others either.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> I'm also not lying to say I have no interest in starting any of the others either.


Right behind you on that. 

There is not one book on that list that I have even the remote interest reading. I read for pleasure now. Entertainment. I must want to read the subject matter and the genre when it comes to a book.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I read and enjoyed _Atlas_, but only because it's such a fun romantic whale of a book filled with unexpectedly girlish erotic fantasies (I am immune against its "philosophy") and so much more entertaining than the Fountainhead. I also read _1984 _(hated it), _Les Mis_ (you really need to read it when you are 15 or so), _Moby Dick_ and _Ulysses_ (OK and meh). I know I should read _A Tale of Two Citie_s but can't see it happening any time soon. I have The _Art of War_ in an anthology I'm planning to read. 
There are some basic, fundamental works of the world literature I haven't read and have no intention of doing so, like Anna Karenina or Brave New World, although I occasionally feel bad about obvious gaps in my education


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Right behind you on that.
> 
> There is not one book on that list that I have even the remote interest reading. I read for pleasure now. Entertainment. I must want to read the subject matter and the genre when it comes to a book.


I have this vision of me at a party and the snooty proff asking 
"Have you read Ulysses?" When I say no he says "Oh" and tries not look disdainful or like I am poorly educated despite my doctorate. 
Then I ask "Have you read Dune?" and when he says no I say "Oh" and try not too look disdainful or like he is poorly educated despite his doctorate


----------



## JAMiller25 (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried so hard to read Ulysses by James Joyce. I really did! But it is so darn huge, and wading through the prose is like trying to run through a pool full of fresh glue.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wading through a pool full of fresh glue would be more rewarding. Ulysses is the literary equivalent of Lou Reed's 'Metal Machine Music' only far, far less enjoyable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our tour guide in Dublin, where James Joyce is from asked if anyone had read _Ulysses_. No one lied and said they had.  "Ha! No one has read it!"

Anguabell, I read and enjoyed _Atlas Shrugged_ for the same reasons you did.

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I can't imagine lying about what I've read, but I have run into it (Someone will ask at a gathering and the two will start talking about it and it becomes obvious the one person hasn't read the book).  I hate when people find out I'm a writer and INEVITABLY ask if I've read *insert obscure book here*.  I don't know why people do that, but there seems to be some sort of "If you're a writer, you have to read this because it's just the best book ever" or "It's the only book I remember ever reading."  The odd thing is that they don't ask WHAT I write first, but go ahead and recommend some obscure non-fiction book on making money writing inspirational tidbits on the web (neighbor rec'd this to me last summer after we discussed that I write fiction) or a science fiction book from back in the 50s (which I may have actually read, but they can't remember the title.  It almost always has either space ships or took place on another planet--they remember that part!)  I've also had people recommend graphic novels during these types of conversations.  It's all fine and good, but odd.  

We have a block party tonight for Neighbor Night out or whatever that thing is.  I'm going to tell everyone I'm a musician and hope no one actually has a guitar.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

I've read Moby Dick, 1984, and A Tale of Two Cities. While I haven't read The Prince, I suspect a couple of people I've known have used it as a lifestyle guide.


----------



## DiegoDinardi (Sep 25, 2015)

I've read only Moby Dick and Les Miserables from this list, unfortunately. 

1984 is definitely in my list, and Ulisses too! I feel terrible for never having read them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been trying to think if I've ever lied about reading a book; the only time I can think of was in high school or college when it came to required reading.  

Betsy


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I've only read _1984_, though have a few others on the list sitting in a bookcase waiting to be read.

It surprises me that _War and Peace_ isn't on the list. Three times I've tried wading through it, only to give up under the sheer weight of Count This-ov and Countess That-ov and I-Can't-Remember-What-ov. I know that some readers genuinely love the book (and kudos to them), but I've come across the occasional person who claims to have read it when it becomes obvious after a minute or two of me offering my reasons why I can't get through it that neither could they or they haven't even attempted it.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

10. Atlas Shrugged, Ayn Rand
Have to admit I've never heard of it.

9. On the Origin of Species, Charles Darwin
Yes. And well done for giving the proper title!

8. Les Miserables, Victor Hugo and A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
Yes and yes. Do you have to have read both of this double-bill to qualify? Isn't it 11 books in total?

7. 1984, George Orwell
yes.

6. Democracy in America, Alexis De Tocqueville
No.

5. The Wealth of Nations, Adam Smith
Yes.

4. Moby Dick, Herman Melville
Yes.

3. The Art of War, Sun Tzu
Not in its entirety.

2. The Prince, Niccolo Machiavelli
No, but probably will one day.

1. Ulysses, James Joyce
Not much of it. No intention of carrying on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What about books that people claim they didn't read but actually did? Do you have a list for that, Betsy?


----------



## DiegoDinardi (Sep 25, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What about books that people claim they didn't read but actually did? Do you have a list for that, Betsy?


That would be a very interesting list!  I bet it would be as beautiful as a twilight with many shades of gray.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DiegoDinardi said:


> That would be a very interesting list!  I bet it would be as beautiful as a twilight with many shades of gray.


Exactly what I was thinking. Neither of which I have read, btw, and I'm NOT lying about that.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

1 and a bit for me - I've read 1984, and I started reading origin of the species and then got bored.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't understand what _1984_ is even doing on that list in the first place. It's perfectly obvious simply from this thread that many people _have_ read it (sorry, Diego) and it's hardly like George Orwell's work is inaccessible ... quite the opposite, in fact, which is part of what makes him so great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> I don't understand what _1984_ is even doing on that list in the first place. It's perfectly obvious simply from this thread that many people _have_ read it (sorry, Diego) and it's hardly like George Orwell's work is inaccessible ... quite the opposite, in fact, which is part of what makes him so great.


Yeah, that one seemed odd to me too. Quite a few of the others I can understand why people haven't read them but might not want to admit it. They're long, many consider them tedious -- especially the non-fictin! . Basically, you have to be in the right frame of mind to get through some of those, or have the right motivation.

But I thought 1984 was a dead easy read. Maybe it's a case of, "oh, this is such an iconic title, I'll look like an ignorant yahoo if I say I haven't read it." So . . . . they don't.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Of course I've read all 10 - several times. Well, I have read 6 of the 11 books on the list

10. Atlas Shrugged, Ayn Rand - Hated it but read all the John Galt's 3k page speech.

9. On the Origin of Species, Charles Darwin - haven't read it.

8. Les Miserables, Victor Hugo and A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens - I read _Tale_ but not _les Miz_. I liked it.

7. 1984, George Orwell - This one I've probably read 4 or 5 times. I just loved it as a boy but I slowly outgrew loving it.

6. Democracy in America, Alexis De Tocqueville - I read this; it was required reading at my university.

5. The Wealth of Nations, Adam Smith - I've only read excerpts so that probably doesn't count.

4. Moby Dick, Herman Melville - I've read it and it was fine.

3. The Art of War, Sun Tzu - Haven't read it but I own a cop of it

2. The Prince, Niccolo Machiavelli - Read this one in college as well and it's Good but I'm glad it was short.

1. Ulysses, James Joyce - I haven't read this but I did read _Portrait of the Artist_ and found it excruciating.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> It surprises me that _War and Peace_ isn't on the list. Three times I've tried wading through it, only to give up under the sheer weight of Count This-ov and Countess That-ov and I-Can't-Remember-What-ov. I know that some readers genuinely love the book (and kudos to them), but I've come across the occasional person who claims to have read it when it becomes obvious after a minute or two of me offering my reasons why I can't get through it that neither could they or they haven't even attempted it.


I was surprised about that too - and it's a shame because I could hand on heart say 'I've read that!' It was just a task I set my self in my late teens and I was determined to be able to say I'd read it.

I had a huge hard back version that came with a book mark with all the characters names and their various relationships listed on it - it was invaluable. I can't say I enjoyed it very much though. Like many novels of the era it's part story and part text book - they'll mention for example what a character does for a living and then they'll digress in to a twenty page description of that profession from a historical, cultural and political point of view etc etc. If you just read the actual story part of _War and Peace_ you could finish it over a weekend!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You know I'm not lying because the only one on the list I've read is _1984_. I was supposed to read _A Tale of Two Cities_ in high school but didn't finish it. It's on my list of books I want to read now, though. I also definitely want to read _Les Mis_. _Moby Dick_, _Atlas Shrugged_, and _Origin of Species_ are on my "maybe" list. The others I really don't have much interest in.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> I was surprised about that too - and it's a shame because I could hand on heart say 'I've read that!' It was just a task I set my self in my late teens and I was determined to be able to say I'd read it.
> 
> I had a huge hard back version that came with a book mark with all the characters names and their various relationships listed on it - it was invaluable. I can't say I enjoyed it very much though. Like many novels of the era it's part story and part text book - they'll mention for example what a character does for a living and then they'll digress in to a twenty page description of that profession from a historical, cultural and political point of view etc etc. If you just read the actual story part of _War and Peace_ you could finish it over a weekend!


I applaud you for finishing it. I actually enjoyed the war scenes, but not so much the peace sections which seemed to be more numerous and longer. Having given up for the third time, I decided not to bother trying to read it again - that felt kind of liberating.


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

I've read Les Mis and Art of War. Mainly because I love the music to the first and curiosity than took me to the book. Art of War is good for strategy nuts and I enjoy war gaming so I gave it a read. 

I've touched two of the others for different assignments and a quote from The Wealth of Nations got me an A on an Economics assignment but that is as far as I got with them. Not even close to a full read.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Post removed.


----------



## BrendanDetzner (Oct 3, 2015)

Infinite Jest, big time.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BrendanDetzner said:


> Infinite Jest, big time.


I've actually read it, though it was no easy feat, and I'll admit there were a couple or three sections I skimmed a bit. Overall I'm glad I read it, but doubt I'll ever subject myself to it again.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

BrendanDetzner said:


> Infinite Jest, big time.


It's sitting on my bookcase alongside my bed, taunting me to attempt to read it. Haven't quite plucked up enough courage yet...


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

I've read 1984, I've never lied about reading any of the others!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I've not heard of over half of them, and read none of them.

I saw the Les Mis stage show once.

All I know about 1984, is the world ended then, and we are waiting for the paperwork to catch up.

I dont understand the subject. Why would anyone lie about having read or not read these particular books?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

TimothyEllis said:


> I've not heard of over half of them, and read none of them.
> 
> I saw the Les Mis stage show once.
> 
> All I know about 1984, is the world ended then, and we are waiting for the paperwork to catch up.


World doesn't end then, but it's not a happy place for free-thinkers. 



> I dont understand the subject. Why would anyone lie about having read or not read these particular books?


I think the idea is that there are some people who might feel they appear to be less sophisticated than they want to appear if they admit they have not read any of them. As someone who doesn't much care how sophisticated others think I am, that's not an issue for me -- since I know deep in my own heart how terribly sophisticated I am.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have read Les Miserables and 1984; struggled to read Moby Dick and gave up a third of the way through as it was hands down one of the most boring books I have ever read. There are those who have tried to persuade me to give it another chance, but alas! life is too short to try to find adventure in a book when real life can be more exciting than this tome.  

One book I would add to this list is War and Peace. I do not know anyone who has even tried to tackle it. I have thought of giving it a whirl as I do like some Russian literature, but since the book is rather lengthy I would like someone to convince me that it's worth the time to invest in it.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

lmroth12 said:


> One book I would add to this list is War and Peace. I do not know anyone who has even tried to tackle it. I have thought of giving it a whirl as I do like some Russian literature, but since the book is rather lengthy I would like someone to convince me that it's worth the time to invest in it.


If you dont like the original, maybe War and Peace: The Musical will be more your speed.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

lmroth12 said:


> One book I would add to this list is War and Peace. I do not know anyone who has even tried to tackle it. I have thought of giving it a whirl as I do like some Russian literature, but since the book is rather lengthy I would like someone to convince me that it's worth the time to invest in it.


I won't try to convince you (see earlier comments)


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

I once knew a guy who took pride in (and often bragged about) NOT having read any of the classics. "Never read any of that crap and I'm all the better for it!" 
The door apparently swings both ways.


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

There was a similar list with different books. I have to find that one as well.

10. Atlas Shrugged, Ayn Rand - I didn't read this.

9. On the Origin of Species, Charles Darwin - Yep, read.

8. Les Miserables, Victor Hugo and A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens - Les Miserables - yes. A Tale of Two Cities, nope.

7. 1984, George Orwell - Yep, read, 4 times actually. One of my favorites.

6. Democracy in America, Alexis De Tocqueville - I didn't read this.

5. The Wealth of Nations, Adam Smith - I didn't read this.

4. Moby Dick, Herman Melville - Yep, read.

3. The Art of War, Sun Tzu - Yep, read.

2. The Prince, Niccolo Machiavelli - Yep, read.

1. Ulysses, James Joyce - I didn't read this.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I have read 1984.  It's the only one from the list I have finished.


I have started quite a few of the rest, but never finished.  Les Miserables and Moby Dick at least three times each.  I was supposed to read The Prince by Machiavelli in high school but didn't and faked my way through the test.  Maybe someday...


edited: because without typing "high school" it makes no sense that I had to take a test.


----------



## busywoman (Feb 22, 2014)

I've read Atlas Shrugged, 1984 and the Prince.  I tried - oh how I tried -- to finish Ulysses, but couldn't make heads or tails of it.....


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

scifi365 said:


> Ulysses is the literary equivalent of Lou Reed's 'Metal Machine Music' only far, far less enjoyable.


Quote. Of. The. Year.

And I've read 2 1/2 books on the list.


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

_10. Atlas Shrugged, Ayn Rand_

Read a third of it before I gave up. The characterization was so over the top that I couldn't take it. 
_
9. On the Origin of Species, Charles Darwin_

Read the first edition.

_8. Les Miserables, Victor Hugo and A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens_

Nope.

_7. 1984, George Orwell_

Read it and loved it, but not enough to ever expose myself to the horror of story again. I just couldn't hack the misery.

_6. Democracy in America, Alexis De Tocqueville_

Read it many times. You can't understand modern democracies without reading it. But I agree that the number of pundits who quote it vastly outnumber the number who've read it.

_5. The Wealth of Nations, Adam Smith_

Read it and recommend it.

_4. Moby Dick, Herman Melville_

One of my favourites. It has stuck with me after 20 years.

_3. The Art of War, Sun Tzu_

Read it a few times. I think the quotability of the books explains the discrepancy between readers and quoters.

_2. The Prince, Niccolo Machiavelli_

Many times. I doubt people fake reading this book. It's more that "Machiavellianism" has passed into the language to such an extent that people think they must've read it.

_1. Ulysses, James Joyce_

Couldn't bring myself to try. Not yet anyway.


----------



## A.C Louis (Sep 28, 2015)

I've read Les Miserables. Now that's what I call a TOUGH read.


----------



## scott.marmorstein (May 26, 2015)

I read 1984 for sure. To summarize: the colonization of speech. Excellent book, and quite a downer--as most of Orwell's works were. The rest? No way!


----------



## busywoman (Feb 22, 2014)

lmroth12 said:


> One book I would add to this list is War and Peace. I do not know anyone who has even tried to tackle it. I have thought of giving it a whirl as I do like some Russian literature, but since the book is rather lengthy I would like someone to convince me that it's worth the time to invest in it.


I've read War and Peace in its entirety and loved it. I've also read Anna Karenina, also by Tolstoy, at least 3 times. The latter is one of my all time favorite books. I have an electronic copy and a two volume hardback that's followed me in moves from three houses.

About War and Peace I would say the best approach is that if you come to a long historical passage that doesn't interest you, just skip a couple of paragraphs or pages. To me the genius is the character development and the insights into motivations and emotions. Mapped out over dozens of characters, it is spellbinding if you can immerse yourself into it. The historical passages are less interesting.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I've never lied about reading a book, but I'm embarrassed by how long Atlas Shrugged has gone unread on my bookshelf.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I've read Atlas Shrugged, 1984, A Tale of Two Cities, The Art of War (and the Book of Five Rings which I preferred), and The Prince.

I own On the Origin of Species and Ulysses but have not gotten to them yet (although I have read excerpts from OtOoS).

I am currently listening to War and Peace but have not yet completed it.

Great list!


----------



## DISmith (Jul 13, 2015)

I've read 1984, The Art of War, Moby Dick and A Tale of Two Cities. I'd like to read Les Miserables, The Origin of Species and maybe Ullyses.


----------



## James Richard (Jan 5, 2016)

I think everyone had to read 1984 when I was in High School.  I started to read James Joyce's Ulysses but I couldn't get through it.  The guy was on another planet. War and Peace, I wouldn't even want to start.


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

I tried to read Moby Dick but didn't get very far. A lot of my peers had to read 1984 in high school, but I didn't take the 'normal' English classes so that one was never assigned to me. I ended up reading it a couple of years ago after being told by several people how necessary it was. 

The others I don't think I've read at all.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

10. Atlas Shrugged, Ayn Rand

8. Les Miserables, Victor Hugo

7. 1984, George Orwell

5. The Wealth of Nations, Adam Smith

3. The Art of War, Sun Tzu

2. The Prince, Niccolo Machiavelli

Why lie?


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This an article from 2014, but I couldn't find a past discussion....
> 
> Full article at
> 
> ...


Other Nominations:
*A Brief History Of Time*: I actually read it. That was back in the day when I felt obligated to finish what I started. So many people lie about reading it though; it's on (or had been on) lists of LIE books.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I will admit I have never read any of them. Not even for any of my English classes, high school or college.


----------



## PB2016 (Jan 14, 2016)

That's a hard list. I have enjoyed Atlas Shrugged and gone back to it many times. But other than that, very few.

Tried reading Darwin and it is hard and boring!!!


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

I read and loved 1984. A couple that I didn't finish (don't tell anybody, lol) are: Dune, by Herbert because I go too bored to turn another page; and Needful Things by King that I got so frustrated with that I threw it out the open bedroom window (paperback then), and before I retrieved it the dog had chewed it up. I may have finished that one otherwise, but it wasn't worth buying a replacement copy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Regarding Darwin, I was just thinking that I don't recall anyone I've met who said they'd read it (or hadn't, for that matter); so as far as I know, nobody has ever lied to me about it.  

To me, saying that you've read "Origin" is only a step or two away from saying you've read Einstein's thesis on General Relativity or Newton's "Principia Mathematica" in the original Latin. "Normal" people don't do that.


----------



## A.C Louis (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I've read The Art of War. I really, REALLY tried reading Les Miserables—but failed miserably.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Regarding Darwin, I was just thinking that I don't recall anyone I've met who said they'd read it (or hadn't, for that matter); so as far as I know, nobody has ever lied to me about it.
> 
> To me, saying that you've read "Origin" is only a step or two away from saying you've read Einstein's thesis on General Relativity or Newton's "Principia Mathematica" in the original Latin. "Normal" people don't do that.


I had a friend in college . . . pre-med . . . I think she read it (_Origin_ that is). . . . or maybe just most of it. I think it was required reading for some class she took.


----------

